# Food served at BMQ



## rtangri (12 Sep 2008)

Hey I am going to basic on October 6, just wondering, my religion requires me to not eat beef and seafood. Was wondering if they would accomodate that?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2008)

rtangri said:
			
		

> Hey I am going to basic on October 6, just wondering, my religion requires me to not eat beef and seafood. Was wondering if they would accomodate that?



Yes.  Make sure that your Intructors are informed, and there will be arrangements made for you.


----------

